# Shooting With Trumark Fiber Optic Sights



## Sheila

Picked up one of the Trumark slingshots (FSX-2000 to be exact) and am having a really hard time with the sights on it. The instructions that come with it aren't very good so I've been trying to aim in different ways like lining up the target between the 2 sights/ lining up the target with the green sights/ lining up with the red sights/etc and nothing really consistant yet. It also seems to go off to the side too, even after changing the bands to the regular normal pull yellow Trumark bands instead of the red tapered one that came on it. I know I don't suck THAT bad since I'm pretty good now at hitting targets with my Daisy P51 but this FSX2000 is really starting to tee me off. 







Any idea what I'm doing right or wrong with this slingshot?


----------



## Bill Hays

Hello Sheila... try what's in the video below:


----------



## treefork

Yep. If you want to learn to shoot , Bill Hays is the guy!


----------



## NaturalFork

I find that the way I shoot I need to put the target in between each side of the sights. However I do not like those sights very much. The rotating prongs are cool but the sights are kind of gimmicky if you ask me.


----------



## Sofreto

You can learn so much in such a short time watching Bill's videos...great instruction and great coach


----------



## Kwala

Yeah I've got one of these Trumark's; for a while, when using appropriate reference on the sights it was very accurate. But now it seems I've bent the frame a bit, plus changed bands, and i'm afraid to shoot it. Contemplating if it's worth strengthening up or just throw the frame.
k


----------



## Sheila

Kwala said:


> Yeah I've got one of these Trumark's; for a while, when using appropriate reference on the sights it was very accurate. But now it seems I've bent the frame a bit, plus changed bands, and i'm afraid to shoot it. Contemplating if it's worth strengthening up or just throw the frame.
> k


I still haven't quite figured out those sights. The directions on the package just aren't working for me!


----------



## Northerner

Hi Sheila,

In order to get those sights working, you have to figure out the best anchor point. Try various anchor points to see the affect on the point-of-impact. Maybe try the corner of your mouth, side of nose, ear lobe, middle of ear hole, under your eye, etc. Eventually you will find an anchor point that will let you use the sights on target center at 10 metres.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Sheila

I'll keep trying Northerner...I do like the concept of them, but I am a little leery now about using my eye as the anchor point. Came across a few pics of slingshot "accidents" and it wasn't a pretty sight!







. I've been revisiting some of Bill's videos on YouTube and now I'm thinking I might have to start all over since I have been just holding the slingshots up to my eye. Do wear my eye protection after that one riccochet incident though!


----------



## Northerner

If you shoot sideways (gangsta style) you won't need to anchor at your eye unless you shoot an extremely fast ball. With my 3" wide frames I anchor at my ear hole. With my 4" wide frames I anchor on my ear lobe for 10 metres. I'm shooting 3/8" steel at approx 195 fps.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Steve32

Sheila said:


> Picked up one of the Trumark slingshots (FSX-2000 to be exact) and am having a really hard time with the sights on it. The instructions that come with it aren't very good so I've been trying to aim in different ways like lining up the target between the 2 sights/ lining up the target with the green sights/ lining up with the red sights/etc and nothing really consistant yet. It also seems to go off to the side too, even after changing the bands to the regular normal pull yellow Trumark bands instead of the red tapered one that came on it. I know I don't suck THAT bad since I'm pretty good now at hitting targets with my Daisy P51 but this FSX2000 is really starting to tee me off. :banghead: Any idea what I'm doing right or wrong with this slingshot?


One feature of the sights is that they tell you if the Slingshot is perpendicular to the ground. If the SS is tipped, the tips of the sights will be askew, and this will affect your shot, or cause fork hits.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32

Kwala said:


> Yeah I've got one of these Trumark's; for a while, when using appropriate reference on the sights it was very accurate. But now it seems I've bent the frame a bit, plus changed bands, and i'm afraid to shoot it. Contemplating if it's worth strengthening up or just throw the frame.
> k


How 'bout just sawing off the sights. It's a pretty cool frame, what with the rotating tips and all. Even if the whole darn mechanism comes off, you still have s pretty cool frame.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

